# MS 150 Miami to Key Largo. May 3 & 4



## -PHANTOM- (Feb 15, 2008)

This will be my third year. Anyone else doing it.

http://bikefls.nationalmssociety.org/site/PageServer?pagename=BIKE_FLS_homepage


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup... This will be my first year. I'm psyched!


----------



## nineallem (Apr 5, 2008)

*my first time as well*

can you please tell us what to expect is there any competition?


----------



## -PHANTOM- (Feb 15, 2008)

Well it's very fun. Not really competition per se, unless you decide to race at random. This is more for fun than a race.What you can expect though is a good time at a well organized event.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

This will be my 4th year.
Lots of fun


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If it's hot and humid on Day 1, keep your eyes open for riders strewn around Card Sound Road (after the Card Sound Bridge) suffering from heat exhaustion. Make sure you are hydrated going into that stretch.


----------

